# Boundary issue. Agree to keep boundaries on ground.



## MrChris (31 Jan 2012)

Hi,
   I am in the process of buying a house. There is a bit of problem at the minute with the boundaries (should have been sorted before house went on sale). Anyway, part of a garage is on the neighbours land. And the site is on around 4 feet on neighbours land. Also part of the neighbours land is 4 feet on our side at the bottom of the site.  So what I am wondering is that if the neighbours agree that they want to leave the boundaries on the ground as the actual boundaries and to update the land registry maps now long a process is this? part of the garage is also on the person who sold the sellers the site but they are happy to sign it over as they didn't realise. 

Is it a case that if the person selling us the house and the neighbour sign a document saying that they want to keep the boundaries as they are that we could continue with the house purchase or do we have to wait until all is sorted. 
(solicitor yet to get back to me on this). I know no one can say for a fact but interested in opinions.

How long do you reckon something like this would take to complete?


----------



## browtal (31 Jan 2012)

Mr Chris,
Would be very careful, a neighbours property went on the market. The buyers solicitor saw the discrepency when site was being registered. 
It was an estate of houses and all the gardens in the 6 houses near each other 
had the boundries incorrect.

The new buyers solicitor insisted that the boundries were shifted to their correct positions. The people selling their house lost the sale as their client changed their mind. Often where there is any doubt the buyer changes their mind.
Best of luck. Please keep site posted.  Good luck Browtal


----------



## PaddyBloggit (1 Feb 2012)

Your solicitor, if he/she is worth his/her, will not allow contracts to be exchanged if boundary details are incorrect.

Get all this sorted before you sign .... or you could end up courting a lot of grief.


----------



## ajapale (1 Feb 2012)

Moved from  Askaboutlaw to  Sites, Planning which is where this type of issue is discussed on AAM.


----------



## MrChris (5 Feb 2012)

Thank for the replies. We haven't signed anything. We are waiting on this to be sorted before we go ahead. I was just asking about how long something like this normally takes. Would have expected this to be done before the house went on sale!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (5 Feb 2012)

I had a similar situation to yours (a holiday home I was buying) ... it took a full year to sort it out.


----------



## MrChris (5 Feb 2012)

Well if it is going to drag out we're going to pull out of the deal!


----------

